# Curious about West Coast employment



## Jack Abbott (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm an experienced climber from New Zealand and have recently moved to Illinois, while I'm enjoying the tree work here the winter is a bit too intense for me. I'm interested in moving to Southern California, can anyone recommend a good place to go? Any feedback would be appreciated


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 2, 2015)

Lot of work in So-Cal,,and beautiful weather!
Jeff


----------



## Jack Abbott (Jan 3, 2015)

jefflovstrom said:


> Lot of work in So-Cal,,and beautiful weather!
> Jeff


Hey thanks Jeff, appreciate the feedback, it happens that San Diego is where I've been looking, loved it when I visited 10years ago, especially the waterfront around the pier..


----------



## beastmaster (Jan 3, 2015)

If your interesrted in making decent money check out the bay area. But san.deigo is a great place to live. Im a fishermen so im problably bias. Great ocean fishing in SD.


----------



## Jack Abbott (Jan 3, 2015)

beastmaster said:


> If your interesrted in making decent money check out the bay area. But san.deigo is a great place to live. Im a fishermen so im problably bias. Great ocean fishing in SD.


Thanks for the advice, I was originally looking at the Bay Area but it seems living costs are huge, thanks to the silicon valley workers I'm told.. Ocean fishing sounds more my deal anyway


----------



## ArboristN (Jan 14, 2015)

Jack Abbott said:


> Thanks for the advice, I was originally looking at the Bay Area but it seems living costs are huge, thanks to the silicon valley workers I'm told.. Ocean fishing sounds more my deal anyway



The Bay area is great and think about reconsidering!  We'd love to talk with you!


----------



## jose bedoya (Feb 3, 2015)

Jack Abbott said:


> I'm an experienced climber from New Zealand and have recently moved to Illinois, while I'm enjoying the tree work here the winter is a bit too intense for me. I'm interested in moving to Southern California, can anyone recommend a good place to go? Any feedback would be appreciated


Hi Jack, are you looking for a job in a bigger company or a smaller company? I live in San Diego and I'm looking for some new blood. My company is leaf it to us tree service and if you are looking than we could talk. It's 80 degrees here today so just wanted to let you know. Haha


----------



## Jack Abbott (Feb 7, 2015)

jose bedoya said:


> Hi Jack, are you looking for a job in a bigger company or a smaller company? I live in San Diego and I'm looking for some new blood. My company is leaf it to us tree service and if you are looking than we could talk. It's 80 degrees here today so just wanted to let you know. Haha


Hi Jose, unfortunately my wife decided we're moving back to New Zealand, at least for a few years.. I don't know how to delete this thread.. If I do end up in San Diego in the future (my fingers are crossed) your company looks perfect, I love your motto "no hack jobs", and would certainly get in touch with you, thanks for your interest and your professionalism when it comes to tree work


----------



## jose bedoya (Feb 7, 2015)

No problem Jack, good luck and hope to see you in San Diego some day. Happy pruning!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 8, 2015)

I love San Diego,,BTW,, we are not allowed to use spikes on date palms.
Jeff


----------



## Jack Abbott (Feb 8, 2015)

jefflovstrom said:


> I love San Diego,,BTW,, we are not allowed to use spikes on date palms.
> Jeff


Ummm huh, why did you say that? And why not may I ask? and how do you climb them without spikes out of interest :S aesthetically it's hard to see if someone's used spikes on the upper section of the trunk (good idea to use a ladder to reach the rough stuff if they've been pruned properly) and physically palms dont have a cambium so... Just trying to understand, Please explain.. 
Horrible things to get stabbed by, had a stray one go through go my welding glove and a mate had one through his leather boot, nasty poisonous things.. But definitely nice looking when pruned correctly, bad choice for public areas IMO..


----------



## Jack Abbott (Feb 8, 2015)

Finally, never use climbing spikes for pruning palm leaves, because wounds caused by the spikes will never heal (Fig. 23) and can become entry sites for diseases, such as Thielaviopsis trunk rot, or attractants for serious insect pests, such as palm weevils(http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/in139). Ref: http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/ep443
I take it the palms in San Diego get pretty stressed and are more susceptible to pests and disease than the ones down in Auckland NZ, I hate seeing palms over pruned to look like pineapples.. However, leaving dead fronds to self shed can be extremely dangerous if the palm is in the wrong spot.. most in NZ are pruned up to the fronds coming off at 90 degrees so you can see the bowl... You couldn't kill them if you tried, never seen one die without its head being cut off.. Still curious about how you remove the dead fronds without the use of spikes when inaccesible by a bucket..


----------

